# Broken zipper



## Willow (Mar 25, 2010)

The zipper on my favorite jacket seems to be busted or something...
The little zipper part won't catch on the teeth and zip up my jacket...which makes me kinda sad because it's one of my favorite jackets

Does anyone know how to possibly fix the problem or is the zipper broken for good?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Completely unzip it and redo it :V .


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Take it to a dry cleaners and get a new zip put in it :|


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Take it to a dry cleaners and get a new zip put in it :|


 
Yep.  They'll usually replace it for a reasonable fee.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh oh! I got one before I go off to bed.

Oh no, thats really too bad. I guess that jacket needs to come off, Jacket off Jacket off Jacket off.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Oh oh! I got one before I go off to bed.
> 
> Oh no, thats really too bad. I guess that jacket needs to come off, Jacket off Jacket off Jacket off.


 ...

Go to bed, Teco.  She's jailbait.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...
> 
> Go to bed, Teco.  She's jailbait.


D:


----------



## Ratte (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...
> 
> Go to bed, Teco.  She's jailbait.



yesplz


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...
> 
> Go to bed, Teco.  She's jailbait.



I dont know what you're talking about, I'm simply stating she should take her... jacket off, jacket off jack- ok yeah, stopped.

Besides its the internet, she's whatever gender and age it wants to be. :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> I dont know what you're talking about, I'm simply stating she should take her... jacket off, jacket off jack- ok yeah, stopped.
> 
> Besides its the internet, she's whatever gender and age it wants to be. :V


.....


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> .....



pictures or it never happened :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> pictures or it never happened :V


.......


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> .......



:V


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V


...pictures of what?


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...pictures of what?



Dont play coy. :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Dont play coy. :V


...you mean of myself....


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...you mean of myself....



...just.. just a picture. A normal one.

...you perv.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> ...just.. just a picture. A normal one.
> 
> ...you perv.


I knew that, I don't like putting up pictures of myself...
.///.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I knew that, I don't like putting up pictures of myself...
> .///.



:V Do it, all the cool kids are.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V Do it, all the cool kids are.


No......


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No......


:V







Do it.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to...


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't want to...


If you prove me wrong I'll do you art :V
Do it.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> If you prove me wrong I'll do you art :V
> Do it.


..prove you wrong on what? That I'm a girl


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..prove you wrong on what? That I'm a girl



Yush. And 15. And not an old dude or older chick going for the shota look.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Yush. And 15. And not an old dude or older chick going for the shota look.


I don't like giving pictures to strangers...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> If you prove me wrong I'll do you art :V
> Do it.


 
...

That sounds raperaperape nice.


WillowWulf said:


> I don't like giving pictures to strangers...


 
Teco, this is Willow. Willow, Teco. Now you know each others' fursonas :V .


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> ...
> 
> That sounds raperaperape nice.
> 
> ...



Thank you my friend! Come to save the day again.

Hello Willow, now put up pictures you old man. :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Thank you my friend! Come to save the day again.
> 
> Hello Willow, now put up pictures you old man. :V


 
Almost anything for rape evidence :V .


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Thank you my friend! Come to save the day again.
> 
> Hello Willow, now put up pictures you old man. :V





atrakaj said:


> Almost anything for rape evidence :V .


.........


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> .........



:V Do it. Peerpressurepeerpressurepeerpressure.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> .........


 
Dots are the new herpes :V .


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Dots are the new herpes :V .


;^;


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

Ha, nice one. 

Now do it. :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Ha, nice one.
> 
> Now do it. :V


No..
*tears up* I don't want to...


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No..
> *tears up* I don't want to...



:V old man.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V old man.


..But I'm not...


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..But I'm not...


Prove it :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;





WillowWulf said:


> No..
> *tears up* I don't want to...





WillowWulf said:


> ..But I'm not...



I can see your willpower fading.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can see your willpower fading.



As can I, we must continue our mental barrage! ha ha!


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can see your willpower fading.





Teco said:


> As can I, we must continue our mental barrage! ha ha!


Please stop...


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

You're Xbox Avatar thing looks like a dude :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> You're Xbox Avatar thing looks like a dude :V


k...doesn't actually mean anything..


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> k...doesn't actually mean anything..



I think it does :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> I think it does :V


Actually no it doesn't...


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Actually no it doesn't...



Prove it


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Prove it


I don't give pictures of myself to perfect strangers


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't give pictures of myself to perfect strangers



I believe we've been introduced! :V
Just post a gallery ID. Do it. Right now, clocks ticking.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> I believe we've been introduced! :V
> Just post a gallery ID. Do it. Right now, clocks ticking.


Not personally...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol I think shes a 15 year old girl.

You might as well believe what people say cause your probably never gonna meet them anyways.

Not askin for pics you pedos >_>


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol I think shes a 15 year old girl.
> 
> You might as well believe what people say cause your probably never gonna meet them anyways.
> 
> Not askin for pics you pedos >_>


Thank you


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 26, 2010)

Everybody gets 1.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Everybody gets 1.



Fuck you, I love that line D:


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't give pictures of myself to perfect strangers



Good, because I'm not perfect :V .



Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol I think shes a 15 year old girl.
> 
> You might as well believe what people say cause your probably never gonna meet them anyways.
> 
> Not askin for pics you pedos >_>



When did I ever ask for a pic?


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

its ok Willow, im just playing with you....but i am gonna call you old man from now on :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Why does everyone feel they can toy with me ;^;


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why does everyone feel they can toy with me ;^;



cause your a pipsqueak


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why does everyone feel they can toy with me ;^;



You.
Short.
Submissive.
Doll-sized.
We.
Taller.
Dominant.
Bigger.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You.
> Short.
> Submissive.
> Doll-sized.
> ...



Actually I'm probably smaller than her... i usually am. -_______- 
but uh.. yeah! Everything else he said!


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You.
> Short.
> Submissive.
> Doll-sized.
> ...


Doll-sized?!


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Doll-sized?!



Yup, teeny tiny old man.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Doll-sized?!



When I was younger, I had stuffed animals about your size.


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Actually I'm probably smaller than her... i usually am. -_______-
> but uh.. yeah! Everything else he said!


How tall are you?


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> When I was younger, I had stuffed animals about your size.


D:


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Actually I'm probably smaller than her... i usually am. -_______-
> but uh.. yeah! Everything else he said!



She's less than 5' tall :V .




WillowWulf said:


> D:



Trying to make wrinkles?


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She's less than 5' tall :V .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;^;


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 26, 2010)

Most guys like girls to be about this tall *points at waist*


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Most guys like girls to be about this tall *points at waist*


;~; What?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 26, 2010)

Thats sexual innuendo.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She's less than 5' tall :V .



Ok then yeah I'm bigger >


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Thats sexual innuendo.


D:


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol I'm just trying to make you feel better about your height.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol I'm just trying to make you feel better about your height.


How is that going to make me feel better?!


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How is that going to make me feel better?!



Dont get so upset thar gramps. :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How is that going to make me feel better?!


Well its a joke.... kind of when I said *points to waist* I'm implying your short enough to giver a blow job to a taller guy while standing.....

Its up to you to decide if you like that or not I guess :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well its a joke.... kind of when I said *points to waist* I'm implying your short enough to giver a blow job to a taller guy while standing.....
> 
> Its up to you to decide if you like that or not I guess :3


*gags*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 26, 2010)

Lesbian :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lesbian :V


Poor gag reflex...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol okay.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Poor gag reflex...



:V .......im keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 26, 2010)

At this, I'd really like to know. One of the zippers on my backpack is busted and I can't fix it. If I zip it the wrong way, it's for all intents and purposes open... And that really fuckin' sucks considering I jog everywhere xwx


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Poor gag reflex...


 dont gag durring sex though...... its a turn off to most.

and ontopic:  buy a new zipper :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> dont gag durring sex though...... its a turn off to most.
> 
> and ontopic:  buy a new zipper :V


:/


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :/



He's right you know.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> He's right you know.


......


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ......



...about the zipper.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> He's right you know.


 i like being right ^^


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Willow enjoys this too much, at least on a subconscious level.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Willow enjoys this too much, at least on a subconscious level.


 
Agreed :V
She's doing the herpes thing too much though


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Agreed :V
> She's doing the herpes thing too much though


 i hate herpes..... some things dont stay in Vegas :V


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i hate herpes..... some things dont stay in Vegas :V


 
That shit stays with you :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> That shit stays with you :V


 lol there should be a furry version of the Hangover.... from the perspective of the tiger


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol there should be a furry version of the Hangover.... from the perspective of the tiger


 
Wt..f, no. Just no. Where did that come fro- NO!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Wt..f, no. Just no. Where did that come fro- NO!


 but....its a good idea! :C


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but....its a good idea! :C


 
*groan*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> *groan*


 you wanna star in it? :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you wanna star in it? :3



He's a chimera, so only 1/3 tiger. He wouldn't be able to pull it off :V .


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He's a chimera, so only 1/3 tiger. He wouldn't be able to pull it off :V .


 
its actually like .. 1/8. :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He's a chimera, so only 1/3 tiger. He wouldn't be able to pull it off :V .


aww... now we gotta find a tiger then!



Teco said:


> its actually like .. 1/8. :V


 -_- and the other 7/8?


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> -_- and the other 7/8?


 
Cock


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> Cock


 lies!   ...but if its true then your a tiger cock!  YOUR PERFECT FOR THE MOVIE!


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lies! ...but if its true then your a tiger cock! YOUR PERFECT FOR THE MOVIE!


 
...*face palm* fucking furries.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> ...*face palm* fucking furries.


 your one too!    and besides! we dont have to like it!   they just have to buy it!


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your one too!  and besides! we dont have to like it! they just have to buy it!


 
-__- Cartoonist.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> -__- Cartoonist.


 ....you mean like i draw cartoons? :/   yeah i do that sometimes :/


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The zipper on my favorite jacket seems to be busted or something...
> The little zipper part won't catch on the teeth and zip up my jacket...which makes me kinda sad because it's one of my favorite jackets
> 
> Does anyone know how to possibly fix the problem or is the zipper broken for good?



you take a bar of soap and rub it on the teeth of the zipper. (not kidding)

I do this to all my metal teethed jackets.  abercrombie and fitch's suck though lol


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....you mean like i draw cartoons? :/ yeah i do that sometimes :/


 
No no, like. The fandom is filled with too much BLEH UGH.. UGHHGAH. for me to want to consider myself a furry at this point. Its cool and all but you know, only part of it. Like half. Im half furry I guess?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> No no, like. The fandom is filled with too much BLEH UGH.. UGHHGAH. for me to want to consider myself a furry at this point. Its cool and all but you know, only part of it. Like half. Im half furry I guess?



Nah, the awesome furries only make up a small percentage, not even close to half.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nah, the awesome furries only make up a small percentage, not even close to half.


 
Yeah, you're right, Im just being modest :V


----------



## JDFox (Mar 26, 2010)

On topic - Op buy a new jacket!  Or just don't zip up your jacket, and look cool like me!

Off topic - It was so worth joining this forum, the entertainment value alone is worth coming back everyday.  Having said that, you all creep me the hell out -.-


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

JDFox said:


> Having said that, you all creep me the hell out -.-



You dont mind if I sit right down next to you, no? There we go, how you doing? ;D


----------



## JDFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> You dont mind if I sit right down next to you, no? There we go, how you doing? ;D



Oh I'm feelin all warm and fuzzy inside XD


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

JDFox said:


> On topic - Op buy a new jacket!  Or just don't zip up your jacket, and look cool like me!
> 
> Off topic - It was so worth joining this forum, the entertainment value alone is worth coming back everyday.  Having said that, you all creep me the hell out -.-





Teco said:


> You dont mind if I sit right down next to you, no? There we go, how you doing? ;D





JDFox said:


> Oh I'm feelin all warm and fuzzy inside XD



I'll be standing right behind you :V .


----------



## JDFox (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'll be standing right behind you :V .



Careful back there I'm eating Nacho's.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

JDFox said:


> Careful back there I'm eating Nacho's.



*snort* I've smelled worse things than your methane emissions.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

...what happened here?!


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> you take a bar of soap and rub it on the teeth of the zipper. (not kidding)
> 
> I do this to all my metal teethed jackets.  abercrombie and fitch's suck though lol


Hmmmm, I'll have to check and see if we have any bars of soap (we only use liquid soap)

Good advice


----------



## JDFox (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *snort* I've smelled worse things than your methane emissions.



Lower GI Bleed?  Cause those smell like nacho's left out in the sun to long...and poo.

EDIT - Oh yeah and Willow, while you were away it was determined that Teco is a tiger cock and your still 80 something years old and the size of a beenie baby.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...what happened here?!


 furrys came, saw, and took advantage of your unwatched thread.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

JDFox said:


> On topic - Op buy a new jacket!  Or just don't zip up your jacket, and look cool like me!


I have several jackets in my closet, but this one's the thin one I can wear all year...it's a little big on me though


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> furrys came, saw, and took advantage of your unwatched thread.


Figures


----------



## JDFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> furrys came, saw, and took advantage of your unwatched thread.



I don't think "took advantage of" properly describes what happened here today.

EDIT - Look at me look at me!  I'm an edit button!!"


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Figures



534343978458934726589374394723463973837439



JDFox said:


> I don't think "took advantage of" properly  describes what happened here today.
> 
> EDIT - Look at me look at me!  I'm an edit button!!"



They raped this thread in the ass repeatedly until its asshole ruptured and it died from blood loss.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

*sighs*


----------



## JDFox (Mar 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> 534343978458934726589374394723463973837439
> 
> 
> 
> They raped this thread in the ass repeatedly until its asshole ruptured and it died from blood loss.




I'd say fisted it in the ass, but that's just me.  Haha, it died from a lower GI Bleed...Bloody poo.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have several jackets in my closet, but this one's the thin one I can wear all year...it's a little big on me though


 
pfft, ahaha. Do you shop at Baby Gap?


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> pfft, ahaha. Do you shop at Baby Gap?


No


----------



## JDFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Teco said:


> pfft, ahaha. Do you shop at Baby Gap?



Nope, at the Build a bear workshop.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

*sits in corner*

Fuck.my.life.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No


 :V no wonder its too big then


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sits in corner*
> 
> Fuck.my.life.



No thanks, but be sure to accompany that with some kind of head banging.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sits in corner*
> 
> Fuck.my.life.


 
:V If you were older, I'd comfort you. 

:V....but then again you're a tiny old man.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Why me....


----------



## Atrak (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why me....



I've already extrapolated on this. Multiple times.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why me....



Because you keep replying and make it far to easy for others to pray on you.  Though I have to say, shame on you two for causing the elderly such distress!  You know its hard for their hearts to take this much stress (Quick call a code and bring the crash cart!)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

wait...when did willow become an old man? 0_o


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wait...when did willow become an old man? 0_o


Since I refused to present a picture of myself to Teco...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Since I refused to present a picture of myself to Teco...


 will you give me a pic to prove he's not right?


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> will you give me a pic to prove he's not right?


If I wouldn't give it to him, what makes you think I'd give it to you?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Dont give out your photo.
Imagine what some of them will do to/with it D:


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Dont give out your photo.
> Imagine what some of them will do to/with it D:


That's why I'm not giving it out...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If I wouldn't give it to him, what makes you think I'd give it to you?


 because im nice to you? and im also 15?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Dont give out your photo.
> Imagine what some of them will do to/*with* it D:





Usarise said:


> because im nice to you? and im also 15?




....


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because im nice to you? and im also 15?


....


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ....





Meadow said:


> ....



Herpays~


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ....


 ill give you my pic. ^^


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ill give you my pic. ^^


That's not gonna persuade me..


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's not gonna persuade me..


 why?   its not like im gonna do anything with it :/


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why?   its not like im gonna do anything with it :/


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> why?   its not like im gonna do anything with it :/


I've given my answer at least twice and I said no and I mean no


----------



## Usarise (Mar 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've given my answer at least twice and I said no and I mean no


 
fine then >.>


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fine then >.>




FAIL


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fine then >.>





Teco said:


> FAIL



Seriously, you give up too easily.


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Seriously, you give up too easily.


 
:V he goes at it all wrong too, the creepy way.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V he goes at it all wrong too, the creepy way.



It's a balancing act.
Usarise is the creepy.
You are the peer pressure.
I am the psychological manipulator.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's a balancing act.
> Usarise is the creepy.
> You are the peer pressure.
> I am the psychological manipulator.


and I jump in halfway through the topic saying something that has no relevance to what's actually going on anymore! :V

I just really hate it when my zippers get stuck.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> and I jump in halfway through the topic saying something that has no relevance to what's actually going on anymore! :V
> 
> I just really hate it when my zippers get stuck.



Well, you don't like females, so you can't really help make her uncomfortable :V .


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Well, you don't like females, so you can't really help make her uncomfortable :V .


I could try and make her uncomfortable in different ways.
I could act like a raving lunatic, i.e. I just need to talk to her for a while.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I could try and make her uncomfortable in different ways.
> I could act like a raving lunatic, i.e. I just need to talk to her for a while.



Your gayness would automatically maker her at ease, and would jeopardize our mission.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your gayness would automatically maker her at ease, and would jeopardize our mission.


I'll be incessantly whiny and annoying, that'll make her uncomfortable. :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'll be incessantly whiny and annoying, that'll make her uncomfortable. :V



It'll also interfere with our approaches.

Tell you what, if you can convince her that you're bi, you could probably stare at her without blinking and gently rub her. That might make her uncomfortable.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It'll also interfere with our approaches.
> 
> Tell you what, if you can convince her that you're bi, you could probably stare at her without blinking and gently rub her. That might make her uncomfortable.


because talking aloud about our master plans is the best idea we could hope for. :V
I'm pretty sure I could make most anybody uncomfortable if I tried.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> because talking aloud about our master plans is the best idea we could hope for. :V
> I'm pretty sure I could make most anybody uncomfortable if I tried.



Yes, but we have to account for _our _making her uncomfortable as well. We don't want to counteract each other. I've already had to whip Usarise over this >:V .


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yes, but we have to account for _our _making her uncomfortable as well. We don't want to counteract each other. I've already had to whip Usarise over this >:V .


Whip? I'm confused, do you want me to do what you say or disobey?

...hmmmm, do *I* want to do what you say or disobey? >.>


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Whip? I'm confused, do you want me to do what you say or disobey?
> 
> ...hmmmm, do *I* want to do what you say or disobey? >.>



Heh heh. Yet another example of my psychological manipulation. Hmmm?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh heh. Yet another example of my psychological manipulation. Hmmm?


D': So that's all I am to you?

I thought me were so much more than that. -flails spastically-


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> D': So that's all I am to you?
> 
> I thought me were so much more than that. -flails spastically-



You could be more, if only you-


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You could be more, if only you-


Speak up, I can't hear you over my sadface.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Speak up, I can't hear you over my sadface.



He is all that stands between us...

You...



You mus...



You must *bring me his head.*


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He is all that stands between us...
> 
> You...
> 
> ...



Ugh, always with the violence, why don't you reason with whomever it is you want dead.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Ugh, always with the violence, why don't you reason with whomever it is you want dead.



I tried. He cut off my head. I managed to reattach it, but not before he carved his initials into my chest :V .


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I tried. He cut off my head. I managed to reattach it, but not before he carved his initials into my chest :V .


In that case, your reaction is understandable.
Direct me to him, whereas I will end him.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> In that case, your reaction is understandable.
> Direct me to him, whereas I will end him.



You can only find him with these clues three,
Of which two are, of course, difficult to see.

First you must
Secondly, go to
And third, look in the intro forums for a cyborg.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You can only find him with these clues three,
> Of which two are, of course, difficult to see.
> 
> First you must
> ...



Surely you don't mean Metal! :O
This is one battle that won't end well for anyone.


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

The hell?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The hell?


I'mmakingyouuncomfortableahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'mmakingyouuncomfortableahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


?????


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The hell?



Hell is on the other forum.



CrispSkittlez said:


> I'mmakingyouuncomfortableahhhhhhhhhhhhh!





WillowWulf said:


> ?????



Keep it up.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Keep it up.


aiai



WillowWulf said:


> ?????


No need to be confused, I'm just yelling at you from a corner! :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

Did anyone else get infractions for derailing this thread?   ..... i just got one this morning -_-  AND I DINT EVEN START IT!

....so.... zippers suck.  buy a new one.


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Did anyone else get infractions for derailing this thread?   ..... i just got one this morning -_-  AND I DINT EVEN START IT!
> 
> ....so.... zippers suck.  buy a new one.


I got a headache from reading this thread...that's about as bad...

I might try the soap trick..if I can find any bar soap...(we use liquid)


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Did anyone else get infractions for derailing this thread?   ..... i just got one this morning -_-  AND I DINT EVEN START IT!
> 
> ....so.... zippers suck.  buy a new one.



It was an otter that started it, so you're the scapegoat.


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

FFFFFFUUUUUUUU

No bar soap...just liquid....


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Did anyone else get infractions for derailing this thread?   ..... i just got one this morning -_-  AND I DINT EVEN START IT!


I got away clean. :3

I hate it when zippers refuse to move or get stuck where they can't be grabbed easily, I don't need my pants inconveniencing me. :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I got a headache from reading this thread...that's about as bad...
> 
> I might try the soap trick..if I can find any bar soap...(we use liquid)


lol.  i have a headache right now too.... and im out of asprin -_-

use the soap.  ive used it and it works. 



atrakaj said:


> It was an otter that started it, so you're the scapegoat.


no the admins just _love _me for some reason..... espcially Surgat.  -_-   im not nearly as bad as some other people yet i always get infractions for the smallest of things from him.


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I got away clean. :3
> 
> I hate it when zippers refuse to move or get stuck where they can't be grabbed easily, I don't need my pants inconveniencing me. :V


I'm not even talking about my pants D:


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not even talking about my pants D:



Well, my pants is the only place I have zippers at the moment. >:O


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Well, my pants is the only place I have zippers at the moment. >:O


 wait. we're supposed to be wearing pants?! 0_0


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Well, my pants is the only place I have zippers at the moment. >:O





Usarise said:


> wait. we're supposed to be wearing pants?! 0_0



No, don't listen to him.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wait. we're supposed to be wearing pants?! 0_0


nah, not a requirement. :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> nah, not a requirement. :V


 k ^-^   thought i was doin something wrong


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> k ^-^   thought i was doin something wrong


Oh no, a lack of pants is always right. :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Oh no, a lack of pants is always right. :3



Oprah.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oprah.


Eh?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oprah.


 Oprah's minge.  it can fix your zipper problem.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Eh?





atrakaj said:


> *Oprah*.





CrispSkittlez said:


> Oh no, *a lack of pants* is always right.  :3



:V


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Oprah's minge.  it can fix your zipper problem.


I can deal with it myself, thanks. :V


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

Guess who's back motherfuckers! :VVVVV

No infractions for me, cause I'm awesome. Besides, you're creepy.
When did this gay dude come into play?
Haha, liquid soap.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> Guess who's back motherfuckers! :VVVVV
> 
> No infractions for me, cause I'm awesome. Besides, you're creepy.
> When did this gay dude come into play?
> Haha, liquid soap.



People keep volunteering to be my faithful minions help :V .


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> People keep volunteering to be my faithful minions help :V .


 :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I can deal with it myself, thanks. :V


 
Sure you don't need a hand there? :V


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> Sure you don't need a hand there? :V



*puts on his best indian accent* Ho ho! Ohhh its funny... cause he wants to undress the other gay dude :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 27, 2010)

...Dude, what the fuck is going on in this thread?  >_>


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Dude, what the fuck is going on in this thread?  >_>



I'm pretty sure its dead, we're just violating the carcass. :V
Its all in the name for fun.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> I'm pretty sure its dead, we're just violating the carcass. :V


 
Oh, so Harley's in here somewhere?


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Dude, what the fuck is going on in this thread?  >_>


I seriously don't know ;^;


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh, so Harley's in here somewhere?


you know I thought of him when I said that... 
But no.


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> *puts on his best indian accent* Ho ho! Ohhh its funny... cause he wants to undress the other gay dude :V


 
Okay fuad, I got the joke. :V



Nylak said:


> ...Dude, what the fuck is going on in this thread? >_>


 I'm makein sammiches. :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm makein sammiches. :3


I can haz


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> Guess who's back motherfuckers! :VVVVV
> 
> No infractions for me, cause I'm awesome. Besides, you're creepy.
> When did this gay dude come into play?
> Haha, liquid soap.



I've always been there, in the back of your mind. :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

*hides*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm makein sammiches. :3


 
Yay!  I'm starving.    And I've had a long day at work, so get me a beer too, will ya babe? 

<3


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> Okay fuad, I got the joke. :V



Ho ho! Ohhh~


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

Where did this thread go... ;^;


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yay! I'm starving.  And I've had a long day at work, so get me a beer too, will ya babe?
> 
> <3


 
I'll even cut the crusts off, and maybe give you a nice massage later. ;3


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Where did this thread go... ;^;


It's transformed into the Random Thread :V


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm makein sammiches. :3


I want extra meat on mine! :3


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I want extra meat on mine! :3



Oh ho! Ohhhh~


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

I wants a sandwich...


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I want extra meat on mine! :3





WillowWulf said:


> I wants a sandwich...



I'll be the extra meat for this sandwich.
NO! Bad Teco. Fffuuu. Nylak needs to get back in here so I have someone of legal age to tell sexual innuendos :V


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I want extra meat on mine! :3


 
I'll give you extra meat later. :V



WillowWulf said:


> I wants a sandwich...


 
Do you want extra meat too? :v


----------



## Willow (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> Do you want extra meat too? :v


What kind of meat?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> I'll be the extra meat for this sandwich.
> NO! Bad Teco. Fffuuu. Nylak needs to get back in here so I have someone of legal age to tell sexual innuendos :V


 
You rang? 

But I'll pass on the meat sammich; I'm a vagivegetarian.


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You rang?
> 
> But I'll pass on the meat sammich; I'm a vagivegetarian.


:V Nu-uh.


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You rang?
> 
> But I'll pass on the meat sammich; I'm a vagivegetarian.


 
I rang first. >:V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V Nu-uh.


 
Am so.  D:  It's for religious reasons.

...The vegetarian part.  >_>

Although my religion is pleasantly tolerant of the other part.


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Am so. D: It's for religious reasons.
> 
> ...The vegetarian part. >_>
> 
> Although my religion is pleasantly tolerant of the other part.


 
What is your religion?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> What is your religion?


 
Mahayana Buddhism.

Any funny comments, and I will direct you to Scientology.  Which is makes me look normal.  Aliengod bless Scientology.


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

leon said:


> I rang first. >:V


 Bitch, get out of here >:V I RANG



Nylak said:


> Am so.  D:  It's for religious reasons.
> 
> ...The vegetarian part.  >_>
> 
> Although my religion is pleasantly tolerant of the other part.


:V You should find a religion that has you not be a sexy indecisive but leaning toward being a sexy lesbian. Do I need to make my Sexy Lesbian thread again just for you? Dont be that chick. :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V You should find a religion that has you not be a sexy indecisive but leaning toward being a sexy lesbian. Do I need to make my Sexy Lesbian thread again just for you? Dont be that chick. :V


 
You're right.  Brb, converting to Catholicism.


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You're right.  Brb, converting to Catholicism.


SWEET JESUS NO!


----------



## Nylak (Mar 27, 2010)

Teco said:


> SWEET JESUS NO!


 
IT WAS YOUR IDEA.  D:  TOO LATE NOW.

...By the way, I can't talk to you people anymore.    Apparently my new religion is against this sort of thing.


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> IT WAS YOUR IDEA.  D:  TOO LATE NOW.
> 
> ...By the way, I can't talk to you people anymore.    Apparently my new religion is against this sort of thing.



QUICKLY, WE NEED AN EXORCIST.
...wait furrys or gay people, cause I'm straight..ish. pretty much straight. How you doing.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 27, 2010)

Nylak said:


> IT WAS YOUR IDEA.  D:  TOO LATE NOW.
> 
> ...By the way, I can't talk to you people anymore.    Apparently my new religion is against this sort of thing.



Hey Ny.


----------



## Teco (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey Ny.



Hey Atra


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> IT WAS YOUR IDEA.  D:  TOO LATE NOW.
> 
> ...By the way, I can't talk to you people anymore.    Apparently my new religion is against this sort of thing.





Teco said:


> Hey Atra



Hey Teco.


----------



## Teco (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey Teco.


How was your day? :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

..fuck...I thought this thread died


----------



## Teco (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..fuck...I thought this thread died


It doesn't die till its locked :V
How's yer zipper?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> How was your day? :V



The usual: procrastination and annoyance.



WillowWulf said:


> ..fuck...I thought this thread died



It got the T-virus.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> It doesn't die till its locked :V
> How's yer zipper?


*sighs*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sighs*



Good ole FAF.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Good ole FAF.



Purely opinion.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Purely opinion.



I love it myself. ^_^


----------



## Teco (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It got the T-virus.



Aha. Oh you... :V
Nylak, get back in here so I can make a zombie joke about eating. and out. *slapped*


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

*sits in corner*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> Aha. Oh you... :V
> Nylak, get back in here so I can make a zombie joke about eating. and out. *slapped*


 *slaps.*  -.-


----------



## Teco (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *slaps.*  -.-



xD So worth it.
Do you have the magical power to know when your name is mentioned in threads or you just checking in?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *slaps.*  -.-



Passing out slaps?


----------



## Teco (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sits in corner*


I assume its still broken, Madchen?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> xD So worth it.
> Do you have the magical power to know when your name is mentioned in threads or you just checking in?


I am everywhere at once.  One of my many skills.



atrakaj said:


> Passing out slaps?


No.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

To anyone who cares, I still haven't gotten my jacket zipper fixed


----------



## Teco (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No.



You should. :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No.



Quit teasing me >:V .



WillowWulf said:


> To anyone who cares, I still haven't gotten my jacket zipper fixed



Usarise cares.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Usarise cares.


...let's not go there....


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...let's not go there....



Heh heh, I thought that would stop you.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh heh, I thought that would stop you.


From what?!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> From what?!


If you really want someone on the internet that will care that your zipper is not working properly, I'll go get Usarise.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If you really want someone on the internet that will care that your zipper is not working properly, I'll go get Usarise.


This thread started out as a help thread..so that way I could fix it...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread started out as a help thread..so that way I could fix it...



Yes, and some people offered solutions.

Giving help =/= they care.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yes, and some people offered solutions.
> 
> Giving help =/= they care.



i.e. I care, but I didn't help because I probably couldn't. :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yes, and some people offered solutions.
> 
> Giving help =/= they care.


I knew that...I'm just saying..


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> i.e. I care, but I didn't help because I probably couldn't. :V



Exactly. You know how many people 'care' about the homeless, and the kids over in Zimbabwe or wherever, but don't do anything about it?

I care that the economy is going to shit.

I'm still not going to assassinate the president and the entire congress.

...

...

Yet.



WillowWulf said:


> I knew that...I'm just saying..



You're just saying herpes?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Exactly. You know how many people 'care' about the homeless, and the kids over in Zimbabwe or wherever, but don't do anything about it?
> 
> I care that the economy is going to shit.
> 
> ...


Need some help? :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

What zipper?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> What zipper?



*AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!*​


----------



## Teco (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> What zipper?



The one on your pants. :V Its broke. Take'em off.
here comes the smack down


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> The one on your pants. :V Its broke. Take'em off.
> here comes the smack down


 
Yeah, I knew that was coming.


----------



## Teco (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, I knew that was coming.


:V I try


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, I knew that was coming.





Teco said:


> :V I try



I didn't feel like being a predictable furry.


----------



## Teco (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I didn't feel like being a predictable furry.



:V Cartoonist.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V Cartoonist.



Still in the first stage?


----------



## Bambi (Mar 29, 2010)

Interesting.

For like, the first few pages, we had a very ... entertaining tid-for-tad bout thar. >.>


----------



## Teco (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Still in the first stage?


I...think? *shrug* I considered myself furry before, then I went to AnthroCon.


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

I still don't know where this thread went...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I still don't know where this thread went...



Dune.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Dune.



House Harkonnen, probably.


----------



## Teco (Mar 29, 2010)

I ate it :V Om Nom


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The zipper on my favorite jacket seems to be busted or something...
> The little zipper part won't catch on the teeth and zip up my jacket...which makes me kinda sad because it's one of my favorite jackets
> 
> Does anyone know how to possibly fix the problem or is the zipper broken for good?


 
Get some pliers and squeez it together a little (on the top on bottom of the mouth) then re-try look closely to see whats its doing, then make little adjustments as needed. Fixed


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Get some pliers and squeez it together a little (on the top on bottom of the mouth) then re-try look closely to see whats its doing, then make little adjustments as needed. Fixed


I actually thought of doing that


----------



## Teco (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I actually thought of doing that


Then do it :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I actually thought of doing that



You sound so surprised.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol we're still going on about this? get a newer nicer sweater.....

Damn.


----------



## Teco (Mar 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol we're still going on about this? get a newer nicer sweater.....
> 
> Damn.


 
Yep. Cause we're awesome like that.


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol we're still going on about this? get a newer nicer sweater.....
> 
> Damn.


I think I said this already, but I have several other hoodies I could wear..but the one I'm talking about is the one I can wear all year round because it's thin..

And I'm about as confused as you as to why this thread is still going...


----------



## Teco (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And I'm about as confused as you as to why this thread is still going...


I commanded it too.
Plus it's not fixed yet.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 29, 2010)

You can buy zippers if you want to tear yours off & do some sewing....

You can get em at Zellers n shit...


----------



## Teco (Mar 29, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> You can buy zippers if you want to tear yours off & do some sewing....
> 
> You can get em at Zellers n shit...


 
Shit your avatar changed.


----------

